# Suorin Air replacement cartridges



## Smoky Jordan (12/4/18)

Hi Guys

What vendors in JHB has stock of these cartridges?

Thank you.


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/4/18)

Vape Cartel will get next week.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (12/4/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Vape Cartel will get next week.


Thanks @SAVapeGear it's just I got the set up on Tuesday and burnt out the coil so was really wanting to get a cartridge this weekend


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/4/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thanks @SAVapeGear it's just I got the set up on Tuesday and burnt out the coil so was really wanting to get a cartridge this weekend


I am in the same boat.Went through 7 refills and need more pods.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (12/4/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> I am in the same boat.Went through 7 refills and need more pods.


I took a hit to see the airflow feel when I got it but left it on so I roasted the coil like a dumbass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/4/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> I took a hit to see the airflow feel when I got it but left it on so I roasted the coil like a dumbass


Sorry about that.Don't think other vendors have them yet.Only Sirvape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (12/4/18)

Such a BUMMER


----------



## Amir (13/4/18)

try noonclouds


----------



## craigb (13/4/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> I took a hit to see the airflow feel when I got it but left it on so I roasted the coil like a dumbass


I'm laughing, but with you, not at you. It's exactly the sort of thing I would do.

<note to self - when I get a pod system, make sure device is off before doing test puffs>

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (13/4/18)

Amir said:


> try noonclouds


Sold out unfortunately


----------



## SEAN P (13/4/18)

Our pods will be in on Monday according to tracking. They are going to be about R60


----------



## Smoky Jordan (13/4/18)

Thanks @SEAN P would have loved to have collected them this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEAN P (13/4/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thanks @SEAN P would have loved to have collected them this weekend


I know how you feel @Smoky Jordan i actually bought a new unit yesterday just for the pod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (13/4/18)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Sold out unfortunately



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/suorin-air-replacement-pod-coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SEAN P (13/4/18)

@Smoky Jordan i just got a update on that shipment. It is out on delivery for this afternoon. If all goes well we will have the pods in stock. I will post up as soon as they are in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (13/4/18)

SEAN P said:


> @Smoky Jordan i just got a update on that shipment. It is out on delivery for this afternoon. If all goes well we will have the pods in stock. I will post up as soon as they are in


Arr yeah!!!! AWESOME !!! Will be there in the morning to collect

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (13/4/18)

SEAN P said:


> @Smoky Jordan i just got a update on that shipment. It is out on delivery for this afternoon. If all goes well we will have the pods in stock. I will post up as soon as they are in



This is why me loves the Cartel

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SEAN P (13/4/18)

Good news guys. Pods are in. They will be up on the site shortly


----------



## Smoky Jordan (13/4/18)

SEAN P said:


> Good news guys. Pods are in. They will be up on the site shortly


Whoop whoop


----------

